# SP Engineering Sets New Nissan GT-R Quarter-Mile Record [with Video]



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

The Nissan R35 GT-R is making a whole lot of news these days with aftermarket tuners really starting to make Porsche's Nürburgring nemesis into something even more amazing. After conquering every twisted-track in the world, in true American fashion, different U.S.-tuners are turning the Japanese sports car into a straight line bullet. Late in March, AMS shattered the 9-second barrier with their GT-R, and much like everything else in drag racing, the record continues to fall as other tuners and builders come out of the woodwork with their projects.

Ever since GReddy/TRUST of Japan gave the world a scare by filing bankruptcy in late 2008, GReddy USA has been working diligently in ensuring the aftermarket that they're here to stay and will be better than ever. They've stepped up all their research, design and development, ushering new parts to the market that prove to be better than the competition. Their latest result is a collaboration project with SP Engineering, one of many famed Southern California tuners. For close to 15 years, SP Engineering has been producing and building some of the world's fastest and nicest cars from tuned Supras to Lamborghinis. Now they're settling out for yet another record.

On April 13th, 2010, a pair of Nissan GT-Rs built and tuned by SP Engineering headed out to Arizona's Speedworld Drag Strip. Battling blistering track temperatures of 120-degrees Fahrenheit, the pair of GT-Rs not only mustered 9-second passes, but set records. SP Engineering's own GT-R stopped the clock at 9.62 @ 149.80 mph while one of their customer's, Hing, wasn't far behind with a 9.84 @ 148.40 mph. Both vehicles sport GReddy's TD06SH 20G turbo kit upgrade that comes complete with a Type-2 intercooler kit and blow-off valve kit. The black GT-R setting the new quarter mile record has a built motor with CP Pistons and Carillo Rods and a collection of TiTek exhaust parts. Hing's GT-R, in a contrasting white, sports GReddy's new exhaust parts that are titanium and coming soon to the market. Both vehicles set their personal bests on C16 fuel.

Eugene over at SP Engineering has informed us that they plan on upgrading the GT-R monster motors with GReddy's upcoming 4.0L "STROKE HER" kit along with some headwork. We'll definitely be keeping an eye on these two GT-Rs along with the others that are certainly going to be stepping up to the plate. We might not be too far off from an 8-second pass from a completely streetable Nissan GT-R! Check out the video at the link below.

More: *SP Engineering Sets New Nissan GT-R Quarter-Mile Record (with Video)* on AutoGuide.com


----------

